# i am an Amputee, no left hand..



## notLefty (Apr 11, 2012)

i dont consider myself disabled, i'm Level 45 in Bad Company 2. i play with a mouse and a round game pad in my lap with a hook. i build computers and Modified Cases. 

i have a special fancy "Work Hook".. stainless steel, costs $1200. very handy device. i am working on a mod adaptor for the router to get a stedier grip. are their others out there who use a prosthetic and do wood work?.? when i get this finished i will post a photo and plans.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pete in England does wood turning with one arm. I just realized I haven't seen any posts from him in a long time, I will have to check up on him.

What router model do you use? It would be super easy to modify the round wooden handles on a Bosch 1617 fixed base. I would be delighted to work with you on this.

My friend Randy discovered that drinking and fireworks don't mix well last July 4th. He sent me a photo of his prosthetic and I had to laugh... it is Realtree camo. Randy is about as ******* as you can get. Disabled is usually a state of mind.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

*I'm not right-------------handed*

Welcome to the forums!
I was born without a right hand, from just below the elbow. That hasn't slowed me down much, I just work a little harder at finding ways to do what I want.
Feather boards, push blocks and sticks, and clamps, lots of clamps, are your friends.
If I am ever at your side of the country, maybe I could "lend you a hand", (no disrespect intended).


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

notLefty said:


> i dont consider myself disabled, i'm Level 45 in Bad Company 2. i play with a mouse and a round game pad in my lap with a hook. i build computers and Modified Cases.
> 
> i have a special fancy "Work Hook".. stainless steel, costs $1200. very handy device. i am working on a mod adaptor for the router to get a stedier grip. are their others out there who use a prosthetic and do wood work?.? when i get this finished i will post a photo and plans.


This might be a perfect situation for a D-handle router base. I can often do what I need to with just my left hand steadying the motor. You could also make your own like this:









You could make the handle however you like. Some creativity might also get you a push button start in the handle, but that's where it's just easier to buy the router that has that available base.

This is mine:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Pete in England does wood turning with one arm. I just realized I haven't seen any posts from him in a long time, I will have to check up on him.
> 
> 
> Pete started a business quite a while ago making what he refers to as "reactors" apparently in BIG demand by people who keep aquariums. His time is fully occupied in this endeavour. Speaking to Pete., you'd never believe that much of the time he is in great pain because he is always laughing and joking. Not only are his turnings of a very high standard, but some of them are very large, and I've never figured how he even gets the blanks set-up in the lathe, his flat work also is of a very high standard. I have never figured out how he has achieved such skills considering he never did woodwork before losing his hand and bearing in mind that the arm is of no help, in fact it's a hindrance as he has no use in it, only pain. In summary, Pete has been a real inspiration to me since I first "met" him here on the forum and with Skype calls, often jointly with Glenmore, who you know is too sick to make any sawdust.
> ...


----------



## Watersports (Jun 5, 2010)

NotLefty, I know this is an old post and if you have not finished your adaptor yet, I will send you one of my bases at no charge. I'm very confindent it will work great for you. Feel free to call. 419-356-9462 or write back.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Chronic Pain Patient- Not very Pt with my Disability*

Hello not Lefty,

I have a very serious pain that prevents me from standing for long periods of time. I have figured out out to plane with smoothing plane and keep my tools sharp.

Keep working at it! Never give up, because God didn't give up on you !

Better technology will make yours and my life better.

Neil



notLefty said:


> i dont consider myself disabled, i'm Level 45 in Bad Company 2. i play with a mouse and a round game pad in my lap with a hook. i build computers and Modified Cases.
> 
> i have a special fancy "Work Hook".. stainless steel, costs $1200. very handy device. i am working on a mod adaptor for the router to get a stedier grip. are their others out there who use a prosthetic and do wood work?.? when i get this finished i will post a photo and plans.


----------



## routered (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello NotLefty;
Although I still have my left hand and arm, My construction accident in '80 left me with so much pain that I have a hard time using my left arm and am limited to about 2 hours on a good day in the shop. I found that after I finally gave up the idea of working normally that I needed to adapt to the conditions at hand and that is when I started making jigs and supports for the tools I use. I also take my disability into account when making things like benches. I have made things like a vacuum hose support so I don't have to take the weight of the hose with my left arm while using my good right hand to do the work. By the way, I am left handed just so you know and learning to be right handed even after 30 something years is still an ongoing process bu the thing is I don't give up and accept that discouragement is part of life. Good Luck and get inventive!


----------

